# What do you cook at home?



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

So you get home after a two weeks on the line and you have your free weekend. Now you don't want to eat out, what do you cook at home. You just got back after a morning shift, what will you make for your loveone for dinner?
So what do you cook at home? Is it simple - you don't like to complicate life. Or do you use that time for experimantation.
When you have guests, will you serve designed plates, or will you give it homecooking style?

Personelly it's all the above. I usually don't complicate life too much. But this is my time to check new taste combinations. To check that wonderful new fish being imported, Or what the **** i can do with that liquriche stick I bought a month ago.
On the one hand sometimes I feel like showing off. Inviting friends and giving them a feeling they're in a fancy four star-er. But on the other, I don't have the time or resources I have at the restaurant for Al-c'arte dishes.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

For a quiet New Years Eve at home with the kids we made bagels served with lox and cream cheese. 
A bowl of angel hair pasta with butter, shallots, chopped eggs and american caviar.
A bottle of champagne and baci candy.

Cooking at home means, as easy and rich as possible. 

Tomorrow nite it's that free ham we got at the grocery store, roasted potatoes and fennel, cabbage in beer with apples.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

When I'm not chowing on frozen pizzas and burritos at 1am, I like to make it simple. One-pot meals are great. Saurkraut simmered with sausages, onions, and apples make a great accommpaniment to my beer and mustard. I love to cook at home, but with so few days off I prefer to spend it with my girlfriend, not spending the day in the kitchen cooking for her. It is fun though when we both get into the kitchen together.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

If i have one day off, I'll cook something basic and quick at home or I'll go out to eat. But if I get an extra day off, I'll experiment with ingredients or recipes that are new to me, or cook with a friend or family member. But again, like the replies before, I feel more comfortable cooking at work than I do at home because of the lack of equipment and resources. But every Christmas and sometimes in between,I try to improve my home kitchen by getting myself a new accomidable, productive kitchen appliance in order feel more comfortable when cooking. 

------------------


----------

